# What's the WORST food you've had?



## Count Zero (Sep 15, 2007)

We've got all these posts about great food, so here's one looking for something a little different: what's the worst thing you've eaten? Because as we all know, you can't have the good without taking the bad as well... 

For myself, it would have to be a mystery tentacle I got from a bento box. Me and a friend were playing the game "Hand Count Mystery Food From The Box And Tell Him What It Is After He Eats It", and it was going just smashing. Then I got this disgusting, cold tentacle (I think it was from one of those little squid) and, being an adventurous gourmet, figured "This can't possibly taste worse than it looks. Might even taste good." 

Oh, what a fool was I! I ate it, but it was like sucking down a giant slimy worm. I never, ever want to do that again.  

And I apologize in advance for any mental pictures the whole worm thing might bring up.

PS: If there is already a thread about this, I'm sorry. Just thought it'd get some good responses.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Sep 15, 2007)

Any and everything they serve you to eat while in the hospital. I never want to see any creamy soups again, jello or pudding. I won't even mention the soggy green beans.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2007)

cooked carrots <shudder> <gag>


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 15, 2007)

Beets. blech. I will never eat them, in any fashion again. I went on a fad 3-day diet and beets were on the menu. Needless to say, the diet lasted but one day.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 15, 2007)

Liver and onions..No Contest. It was my Dad's fave meal, so once way back when I was young my Mom made it for him for a bday dinner. I cried, and I remember my Mom gagging alot. The whole house had a horrible stench for days.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 15, 2007)

My mom is an excellent cook, good basic meat and potatoes kind of food. We always trusted whatever she put on the table, and that was our downfall. She found this fish on sale and decided to try it. I don't know exactly what kind of fish it was, but it was called "butterfish". OH MY GOD, it was the most horrible thing I have ever tasted in my LIFE!! and I have eaten some strange stuff. I can't even describe the nastiness of the butterfish, it was just horrible. Disgusting.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 15, 2007)

I have very few things on my HATE list...but LIVER is right there at the top. I have tried it several times...because you always get that person who begs you to try theirs because I probably had it cooked badly before. Well....NEVER AGAIN will I be suckered into that nasty tasting stuff.


----------



## jamie (Sep 15, 2007)

MELONS - all types, but cantaloupe and honeydew specifically.

A butterburger from Culver's restaurant. I took two bites and threw it out. I never through food out.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2007)

CANTALOUPE, yes. It's like eating perfume.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 15, 2007)

Goat... it's like liver to the tenth power and liver is nasty enough!!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 15, 2007)

I too, really, really hate liver. I also hate horse radish or is it all one word-horseradish...and hot chili. And wasabi.

Actually something I made myself last night, was so foul, I had to throw it out! I can only eat "diet food" nowdays, and for some reason I thought my fat-free, sugar-free plain white yoghurt would go well on....corn! So I had a big bown of plain yellow salt-free corn in a bowl and poured quite a bit of my yoghurt on the corn. It was horrible! I ate as much of it as I could, and it was making me feel a tiny bit nauseated, it was so awful, I was really surprised by how bad it was. Threw what I couldn't eat down the sink.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 15, 2007)

I also don't like the taste of duck meat. I know some people really love it though, including my ex-husband...I seem to recall him saying he liked duck.

I had lamb once and I don't think I cared for the taste of it, either.


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 15, 2007)

A Spaghetti Squash - it was years ago and I can't remember much appart from it being absolutely disgusting and I'll be happy never to see one of these horrible little plants ever again, let alone taste them.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2007)

Anything with peppers..ruins it...ick


----------



## Esme (Sep 15, 2007)

This is sure to be a controversial post, but, I really dislike the green bean casserole soup mush with onion thingies on top. The smell, sight, texture and viscosity of it just squicks me right out.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 15, 2007)

Esme said:


> This is sure to be a controversial post, but, I really dislike the green bean casserole soup mush with onion thingies on top. The smell, sight, texture and viscosity of it just squicks me right out.




Ughhh! I totally agree with you, Esme. My mom and I get shivers when we think about this. Whenever we have potlucks at work I beg people not to bring that dish. The mere thought of GBC grosses me out as well.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

When I was a Senior in High School (1970), my father was out of work for a few weeks after an encounter with the lawnmower - the blade pulverized his big toe, and he had to recover for about six weeks. CBS had just started running "The Galloping Gourmet", and Dad would write down the recipes of the things he thought looked interesting.

Some of them were quite good - one was almost inedible.

The recipe required you to hang steaks on hooks in the fridge to "season" them for several days before cooking them. We did that, and they tasted RANCID. It was the last graham Kerr recipe that Dad ever wrote down. 

Dad talked about how bad that meal was for years afterwards. And we used to joke about knowing why the Galloping Gourmet was galloping - he was heading for the bathroom....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 15, 2007)

My Aunt Marguerite was the worst cook I have ever known. She cooked everything -- meat, vegetables, desserts -- for hours, until they were reduced to tasteless, gray sludge. She even made (I am not kidding) gray coffee and gray pumpkin pie.  And she was so nice, so sweet, so earnest that you couldn't refuse her -- you smiled (more of a rictus, really) and choked it down.
But the absolutely worst thing she ever made was chicken and noodles. This was a soft, gray, roughly oval mass that closely resembled a raw human brain. :shocked: And, for some reason, she was convinced that I, as a small child, had liked it (I had not) and invited me over to sample the mess _every time she made it!_ :doh: I did not become a vegetarian solely to escape my aunt's chicken and noodles, but I considered it an ancillary benefit.


----------



## Half Full (Sep 15, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> We've got all these posts about great food, so here's one looking for something a little different: what's the worst thing you've eaten? Because as we all know, you can't have the good without taking the bad as well...
> 
> For myself, it would have to be a mystery tentacle I got from a bento box. Me and a friend were playing the game "Hand Count Mystery Food From The Box And Tell Him What It Is After He Eats It", and it was going just smashing. Then I got this disgusting, cold tentacle (I think it was from one of those little squid) and, being an adventurous gourmet, figured "This can't possibly taste worse than it looks. Might even taste good."
> 
> ...



Mamey!! It's a melon-like fruit popular with Cuban, Mexican and Caribbean cuisine. It's eaten like melon or mixed into a milkshake. It tastes and smells like rotting flesh


----------



## fatat18 (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a type of fruit called a Ramutan, it's a wierd looking thing, and it tastes like oil, Disgusting.


----------



## Amarintha (Sep 15, 2007)

Asparagus.

I dont care how its prepared. i hates it >.<


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 15, 2007)

Esme said:


> This is sure to be a controversial post, but, I really dislike the green bean casserole soup mush with onion thingies on top. The smell, sight, texture and viscosity of it just squicks me right out.



Oh, I quite agree about this, no controversy with me. I can't stand this stuff, I hate green beans in any form, any way at all.:blink: Last Christmas, my sister-in-law made the casserole stuff, and my mom kept trying to make me take some. I politely declined and passed the bowl, but mom kept saying "Try it, you might like the way Michelle makes it". I tried not to make a scene refusing the stuff, but finally I had to turn to mom and say "Look Mom, I am 43 years old. I KNOW what I don't like, and I DO NOT LIKE BEANS!!, SO DROP IT". I felt terrible for cracking, but I really DO NOT LIKE BEANS


----------



## Brandi (Sep 16, 2007)

Anything with maple flavouring....and almond flavouring. I only like almonds as nuts. The flavouring tastes like cherry. oh gross. And well maple just needs to be illegal. lol


----------



## Michelle (Sep 16, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Anything with maple flavouring....and almond flavouring. I only like almonds as nuts. The flavouring tastes like cherry. oh gross. And well maple just needs to be illegal. lol


 
So funny coming from a Canadian.  

For me, it's liver and other organ meats, beets, lima beans, butter beans, kidney beans, brussel sprouts, walnuts, pecans, tea with flavorings or sugar, and sweet pickles. Texture plays a big part in the liver and bean thing.

As for processed or fast foods, there is this Thai food on the grocery shelves that have these noodles that are vacuum packed. Those noodles really, really gross me out and I can't eat them.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

Esme said:


> This is sure to be a controversial post, but, I really dislike the green bean casserole soup mush with onion thingies on top. The smell, sight, texture and viscosity of it just squicks me right out.


Not controversial at all - I've heard that stuff referred to as "elephant puke".

I remember reading a while back that the recipe for that dish was developed by someone in the Campbell's Soup test kitchens - they were looking for new ways to use soup and came up with that.....



> *Green bean casserole turns 50 this Thanksgiving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 16, 2007)

Canned Salmon and mackerel. I used to eat them all the time when I was younger. My mom would make awesome "croquettes" with rice and scrambled eggs, a real black Southern country breakfast. But now, I can't stand the smell of them. Wheat noodles don't rock with me either.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2007)

Some Thai peanut sauce from a jar that I got from the natural grocery more than 10 years ago. I tried it on several different things (I expected it to be fine on noodles) but it was just grotesque.

Different category, but Chinese food from the place across the street from my work last year. They were fine the first 8 or 9 times, but the last time the fried rice tasted like soapy steel wool dishwater.  

Gotta give a shout-out to food poisoning too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 16, 2007)

Amarintha said:


> Asparagus.
> 
> I dont care how its prepared. i hates it >.<


 
Amarintha stole mine.  I've given asparagus.. aspergrass several chances including wild asparagus (which is a craze in southeastern Idaho) and I just don't like it. Steamed, creamed, sauced, gravy'd, stir-fry'd.. yucky!

***

My distant relations were iron workers, and when that didn't pan out, they switched to farming and sheep ranching. Every family reunion, someone has to make something with lamb. Lamb is just too gamey for me. Its another one of those meats that people will cover with something else to make it taste good. Mint Jelly? Chili Sauce? whatever. Yucky.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Some Thai peanut sauce from a jar that I got from the natural grocery more than 10 years ago. I tried it on several different things (I expected it to be fine on noodles) but it was just grotesque...



I think it might have tasted better 9.5 years ago...

I am glad I am not the only one who has gourmet food items that have been waiting (way too long) for just the right time to be eaten...

Oh wait...did this take PLACE 10 yrs ago? I think I misunderstood!!! LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

Esme said:


> This is sure to be a controversial post, but, I really dislike the green bean casserole soup mush with onion thingies on top. The smell, sight, texture and viscosity of it just squicks me right out.




Esme you are not alone. My Uncle calls that dish "Elephant Puke". I think it is an apt discription. Yuck!

Other than that casserole I think calf liver - I love chicken liver - but calf liver is too strong of a taste. I like gizzards too! Oh yeah I hate Rhubarb. I have one rule when eating - I don't eat anything that can poison me.


----------



## Mindee (Sep 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> MELONS - all types, but cantaloupe and honeydew specifically.
> 
> A butterburger from Culver's restaurant. I took two bites and threw it out. I never through food out.


What is a butterburger? I assume it's not a grilled stick of butter between 2 buns!


----------



## Jane (Sep 16, 2007)

The mere smell of cantaloupe makes me gag. No way a bite would go into my mouth.


----------



## Esme (Sep 16, 2007)

Jane said:


> The mere smell of cantaloupe makes me gag. No way a bite would go into my mouth.



I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who dislikes cantaloupe. People always give me strange looks when I say I can't stand the smell of it and won't eat it. There's some sort of sharp, acidic smell that mingles with the fruitiness that just makes me gag.


----------



## jamie (Sep 16, 2007)

And...whenever cantaloupe or honeydew are mixed in a fruit salad (which invariably they almost always are) the rest of the otherwise wonderful fruit is ruined as well.

Mindee they are at Culver's. I think they call them that because they fry their burgers in butter..and then butter the buns to toast them. I found it very very unappealing, but some people find them all the rage.


----------



## QtPatooti (Sep 16, 2007)

Cabbage!!! Slaw!!! Sour Kraut! yuk yuk yuk!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 16, 2007)

You can't pre-cook lobster then keep it on a steam-table serving line.

-Rusty


----------



## TearInYourHand (Sep 19, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> You can't pre-cook lobster then keep it on a steam-table serving line.
> 
> -Rusty



A-fuckin-men.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 19, 2007)

My secretary's son used to eat green grapes with yellow mustard on them. I would tell him to go in the other room because just the sight of it made me gag.:shocked:


----------



## littleBigfan (Sep 19, 2007)

Goat cheese. Couldn't get it the hell out of my mouth fast enough. Bleat, bleat...


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 19, 2007)

Green beans, lima beans, cooked cabbage, brussel sprouts. I'm sure I could hate lots of other food... I just don't get out much.

On the other side of the coin.. I like the liver and cantaloupe ya all are diss'n


----------



## Jes (Sep 19, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> including my ex-husband...I seem to recall him saying he liked duck.
> 
> .



honey, i think maybe he wasn't saying *d*uck?

 heh. i keed.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 19, 2007)

Shark. My grandma was an excellent cook but extremely stubborn and set in her ways. I was around six years old and she purchased it from a local supermarket. I'm sure a landlocked state like Vermont is full of super fresh dorsal finned killer creatures. Anyway, the thought of shark was vomitious and I was forced to try it but I started to cry hysterically after my first bite! It was just about the funkiest tasting creature ever. So yes, 20 years later, I haven't tried shark since, don't want to think about but the memory still lingers and won't go away!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 19, 2007)

When I was in Paris three weeks ago I ate a few bites of Foie Gras that turned my stomach and tasted like BLECH. My stomach hasn't been right since.

Also when I was a kid my father had some sugar free grape jelly in the cabinet. I ate some and the taste was so wretched, so horrible, so stomach curdling that I couldn't eat for a week after. GECKH, I'm sick again just thinking about it.


----------



## Jane (Sep 19, 2007)

School cafeteria canned spinach. I was forced to sit there and outwait teachers for years so I could dump that crap. The mere thought makes me heave.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2007)

Chunky Soup

the thought of it makes me want to vomit

(because when I was a kid and we went camping someone had the brilliant idea of mixing about 4 different kinds together and feeding it to us kids)

*hurl*


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> School cafeteria canned spinach. I was forced to sit there and outwait teachers for years so I could dump that crap. The mere thought makes me heave.



That's what the milk carton was for. You drank the milk and stashed the icky stuff inside it.


----------



## Jane (Sep 19, 2007)

Esme said:


> That's what the milk carton was for. You drank the milk and stashed the icky stuff inside it.



At least once a week the milk was "blinky." EWWWWWW


----------



## Aurora (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't stand dark chocolate. Also, and I'll be ran out of the forums with pitchforks for this one, anything baked that's chocolate. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE milk chocolate (candy bars and such), but I can't stand the taste of anything remotely cocoa-y like chocolate cake, brownies, chocolate frosting, chocolate ice cream, chocolate donuts, hot cocoa, etc. Yeah, odd quirk, lol.

Green olives are on my hate list too. As is lutifisk. If you know what that is you get my scandinavian approval.


----------



## steely (Sep 19, 2007)

Canned asparagus.I love fresh asparagus.It's hard to find it fresh year round.
I tried to eat canned and literally almost threw up.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 19, 2007)

Aurora said:


> As is lutifisk. If you know what that is you get my scandinavian approval.



Yeah... no. I've heard it described by a Swede. Ain't no way even *I* am touching that.


----------



## Esme (Sep 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> At least once a week the milk was "blinky." EWWWWWW



I don't know what that means, and for that, I'm truly grateful.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 19, 2007)

For me, and anyone that knows me is quite aware of the fact that I will eat and enjoy pretty much anything...

It's a tossup (no pun intended, rofl) between Sea Urchin and Limburger Cheese. 


BLECH.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Green beans, lima beans, cooked cabbage, brussel sprouts. I'm sure I could hate lots of other food... I just don't get out much.
> 
> On the other side of the coin.. I like the liver and cantaloupe ya all are diss'n


 
One of my mother's secrets was liver and onions. Oh My Stars! I usually have to resort to finding the greasiest spoon/truck-stop type/midnight interstate cafe to get the liver and onions like Mom used to make. (And I way overtip when I find it)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> School cafeteria canned spinach. I was forced to sit there and outwait teachers for years so I could dump that crap. The mere thought makes me heave.


 
At the elementary/junior high/high school that I attended in West Texas, when the cafeteria served canned spinach, they had bottles of distilled white vinegar with cayenne peppers stuffed inside on the table along with the salt and pepper shakers. To this day, when I have spinach, or turnip greens, or chard.. I've got to have my vinegar. (And yeah.. that means I like canned spinach..  )


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Chunky Soup
> 
> the thought of it makes me want to vomit
> 
> ...


 
When I was in college, a family friend donated two cases of the now-discontinued Campbell's Chunky Fisherman's Stew. (They were about to expire.. but you know that stuff has so much preservative, it'll last decades past its date)

After the first few cans, which was like New England Clam Chowder with several different kinds of fish in it, it wasn't bad. Half-way thru the second case.. it was just nasty.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2007)

A toss up (and I do mean a _toss up_) between broccoli and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 19, 2007)

OKRA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Need I say more???? Kara


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> A toss up (and I do mean a _toss up_) between broccoli and brussel sprouts.


 
I wasn't too keen on broccoli as a kid. And then after one late night of night skiing on some blustery, bone-chilled, snow-covered, frost-bitten, toe-frozen, mountain on the edge of nowhere in the Colorado Rockies.. The only hot food available in the ramshakle goldminer's lodge was Cream of Broccoli soup.

Oh My Stars. Broccoli lover ever since.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2007)

My worst foods are probably pretty tame since i was raised a vegetarian. We went to an asian grocery store and ran across some fake tuna to make like tuna salad with it. The fake tuna was vegetarian so my mom picked up a tube of it. (one should know most tube form food is gross anyways) Well we opened it up and tried to make the tuna salad out of it but the smell was so god awful that i couldn't even put it in my mouth. I think it smelled like the real stuff so it psyched me out. (having never had meat, the mere idea of eating it sickens me) I tried a bite of it and it was just gross beyond gross.

The other nasty thing i had was at a completely vegetarian Chinese restaurant. All the "meat" dishes were made from various fake meat components. My parents ordered a shrimp dish. I wasn't thrilled with the fact that it looked like shrimp. I popped the sucker in my mouth and it was so nasty. It tasted like fish smells and the texture was what cornstarch boogers are like. (you know when you get a glob of cornstarch in a dish that hasn't mixed in well)

Some of my always hated foods are melons (except water), brussel sprouts, canned mushrooms and pretty much any kind of squash except yellow and zucchini


----------



## Aurora (Sep 20, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Yeah... no. I've heard it described by a Swede. Ain't no way even *I* am touching that.



Smart girl, lol. My dad loves the stuff. Much of my family is Swedish so it's prepared now and then and I run the other way. *laughs*


----------



## Jane (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> At the elementary/junior high/high school that I attended in West Texas, when the cafeteria served canned spinach, they had bottles of distilled white vinegar with cayenne peppers stuffed inside on the table along with the salt and pepper shakers. To this day, when I have spinach, or turnip greens, or chard.. I've got to have my vinegar. (And yeah.. that means I like canned spinach..  )



Fuzzy, my father taught me that you put vinegar on greens to "kill the taste."

However, I went to elementary school with a kid who would dig his dirty fingers into the bottle and get the peppers out. Kinda put me off pickled peppers (or pepper sauce).


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 20, 2007)

There are very few foods I don't like but the worst thing I've eaten, that's even worse than liver, is wheat grass juice. What the hell ever possessed someone to make juice out of GRASS??? It tastes like when I was a little kid and would fall head first into the lawn and get a mouth full of grass clippings. Ugh. Who wants to relive that??? It tastes so bad, I can barely keep it down without throwing it back up. Burtimus loves it but it is the most disgusting thing I ever hope to taste.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> My worst foods are probably pretty tame since i was raised a vegetarian. We went to an asian grocery store and ran across some fake tuna to make like tuna salad with it. The fake tuna was vegetarian so my mom picked up a tube of it. (one should know most tube form food is gross anyways) Well we opened it up and tried to make the tuna salad out of it but the smell was so god awful that i couldn't even put it in my mouth. I think it smelled like the real stuff so it psyched me out. (having never had meat, the mere idea of eating it sickens me) I tried a bite of it and it was just gross beyond gross.
> The other nasty thing i had was at a completely vegetarian Chinese restaurant. All the "meat" dishes were made from various fake meat components. My parents ordered a shrimp dish. I wasn't thrilled with the fact that it looked like shrimp. I popped the sucker in my mouth and it was so nasty. It tasted like fish smells and the texture was what cornstarch boogers are like. (you know when you get a glob of cornstarch in a dish that hasn't mixed in well)
> Some of my always hated foods are melons (except water), brussel sprouts, canned mushrooms and pretty much any kind of squash except yellow and zucchini



OK, I read thru most of these posts which are about supposedly disgusting things and I was just fine, but when I got to your part about "cornstarch boogers" I did sorta gag. :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I read thru most of these posts which are about supposedly disgusting things and I was just fine, but when I got to your part about "cornstarch boogers" I did sorta gag. :blink:



When my sisters now deceased mom in law made a ' stew ' after my sister had her first kid, I was heating it up for dinner and I knew it was going to be bad. The woman was Welsh, and her idea of spicy food was..ketchup. The stew was beef ( tough ), potatoes, a few shards of onion...and..oh yeah...strange little balls that were slippery on the outside and poofs of dry flour on the inside. Vonnie, you were a nice woman..but oh my god, your cooking!!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Smart girl, lol. My dad loves the stuff. Much of my family is Swedish so it's prepared now and then and I run the other way. *laughs*



I was also told by the same Swede that you cannot bring a can of it on a plane because it is considered a 'hazard' if it explodes from the gas buildup inside the can.  


I think he just might have been shitting me, though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I read thru most of these posts which are about supposedly disgusting things and I was just fine, but when I got to your part about "cornstarch boogers" I did sorta gag. :blink:



lol yeah, gagging isn't polite in restaurants but i wanted to! There are far better veggie restaurants in the San Jose area that we never went back to that place.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2007)

When I went to fat camp when I was a young teen they served tuna croquettes which were SO dry and disgusting. Inedible, even for the hungry desperate campers.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 20, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Green olives are on my hate list too. As is lutifisk. If you know what that is you get my scandinavian approval.



My uncle was Swedish and he liked to try to do things the old fashioned way. One fall he decided to try to make Lutefisk himself. He found some sort of recipe for how to make the lye from wood ashes, and so on. He diligently followed the directions, using it as a "teaching" tool for us cousins, then he insisted we kids taste the stuff at Christmas. I almost barfed on his shoes! :shocked: What kind of insane starving frozen swede ever came up with pickling fish in lye? EW EW EW EW EW EW

Oh yeah, Alton Brown and his guys on Feasting on Asphalt just had a segment on Lutefisk, they couldn't stomach the stuff either.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> My uncle was Swedish and he liked to try to do things the old fashioned way. One fall he decided to try to make Lutefisk himself. He found some sort of recipe for how to make the lye from wood ashes, and so on. He diligently followed the directions, using it as a "teaching" tool for us cousins, then he insisted we kids taste the stuff at Christmas. I almost barfed on his shoes! :shocked: What kind of insane starving frozen swede ever came up with pickling fish in lye? EW EW EW EW EW EW
> 
> Oh yeah, Alton Brown and his guys on Feasting on Asphalt just had a segment on Lutefisk, they couldn't stomach the stuff either.



There's an old rumor that when they'd prepare it in the old days they'd set it outside their doors overnight. Dogs would come by and pee on it and no one would know the difference!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 21, 2007)

Aurora said:


> <snip!> As is lutifisk. If you know what that is you get my scandinavian approval.




Lutefisk is by far, the most disgusting, raunchy, nasty ... foulness I've ever seen/smelled/tasted in all my life.

Just... gross.

And peas. I HATE PEAS!!!!!


----------



## altered states (Sep 21, 2007)

(Forgive me, as some of this I've posted here before...)

1. When I was about 4 I climbed up onto the kitchen counter and found what I thought was an entire chocolate bar. Then I bit into it and found out there was such a thing as unsweetened baking chocolate. The Aztecs reportedly consumed their chocolate without sugar, and now I know why they threw themselves off the tops of pyramids.

2. Around the same magical time of childhood, I climbed up on the counter and found what I thought was a huge can of frosting. Then I took a giant gob in my fingers and found out what Crisco was.

3. My step-mother, an excellent cook otherwise, would make blowfish in a casserole type thing every once in a while. Her biological children loved it, but my father and I saw the truth, like Roddy Piper with his magic glasses. But on our tongues. It also smelled like, well, a blowfish casserole. I tried it once because I was seven and my step mother was a hardass with a thick German accent, but that was the end of it.

4. My biological mother, also an excellent cook, had a thing for liver and onions and every once in a while insisted on making it for me, perhaps wondering if my palette had matured since the last time I'd thrown it up all over the table. I was the kid who ate everything, but that was where I found my limit. I still hate liver and onions, though I love foie gras and Jewish deli style chopped liver.

5. As an exchange student in high school, the first meal I was served in the Birmingham, England suburb where I was doing my exchanging was kidney pie. My hosts didn't really tell me what it was. But then I ate some and they thought my reaction was such a hoot that they then told me what it was, in hopes of eliciting a stronger, even more hilarious reaction, and were entirely successful.

6. Stoned, I ate a high school cafeteria sloppy joe. There isn't enough THC in Tommy Chong's pubes to make one of those things edible.

7. In my first apartment I stupidly kept a box of Raisin Bran in my kitchen cabinet, rather than the fridge. It was early in the morning and dark and I poured a bowl for myself, adding milk. I took a bite before I realized there were mouse turds floating in the milk.

8. In my trips to Mexico I've eaten all sorts of strange things in the name of North American brotherhood. I've eaten insects (fried crickets), larvae (ant egg pods), and a pig's uterus. Insects and their larvae taste like dirt, literally. A pig's uterus tastes like what you'd imagine. Another less exotic delicacy are nopales, little fried chunks of cactus. They're slimy and horrible.

9. I ate an oyster in South Brooklyn that I knew was bad, instantly. It tasted like sewage smells. I still eat oysters but now I smell them first.

10. I had a pizza in Bozeman, Montana that was unspeakable.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 21, 2007)

<Walks around the thread with a huge plate, eating everyone's cantaloupe, asparagus, brussel sprouts, okra, and broccoli>

YES!

Anything that's still an animal is on my ralph list. Full head of fish, crab and lobster bodies, animal parts of all kinds. Any time meat is in a grouping larger than a hamburger or a hotdog. 

Pigroast? *faints*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 21, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> This brought back old memories of junior high school. If there was leftover corn bread, it was saved to reappear on Friday, doused with ketchup and languishing under a slab of Velveeta. Ta daaa! Pizza! Urk.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 21, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> [snip....]7. In my first apartment I stupidly kept a box of Raisin Bran in my kitchen cabinet, rather than the fridge. It was early in the morning and dark and I poured a bowl for myself, adding milk. I took a bite before I realized there were mouse turds floating in the milk.
> 
> 8. In my trips to Mexico I've eaten all sorts of strange things in the name of North American brotherhood. I've eaten insects (fried crickets), larvae (ant egg pods), and a pig's uterus. Insects and their larvae taste like dirt, literally. A pig's uterus tastes like what you'd imagine. Another less exotic delicacy are nopales, little fried chunks of cactus. They're slimy and horrible.[....snip]



This post should have come with a warning. EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## altered states (Sep 21, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This brought back old memories of junior high school. If there was leftover corn bread, it was saved to reappear on Friday, doused with ketchup and languishing under a slab of Velveeta. Ta daaa! Pizza! Urk.



Corn bread! This has been done to death in other Foodee Board threads, but I'm horrified by what passes in other parts of the world as God's Perfect Food. The Bozeman version had a thick, bready crust, the taste and consistency of a Southern-style biscuit, the cheese was Jack-style and gloopy and thick, and the sauce, while not ketchup, was sweet and had the texture of pus. And it was covered with avocado and other odd things. Granted, I could have avoided the strange toppings, but I was with some locals who insisted "that's how they do it." This was 6 years ago and I'm still, obviously, scarred by the experience.

In defense of Bozeman's food, I ate some incredible steaks there and drank some locally-brewed beer that was great. Breakfasts were also stellar.


----------



## altered states (Sep 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> This post should have come with a warning. EWWWWWWWWWWW!!!



Anthony Bourdain and the fat guy from the Travel Channel can suck it.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

tres huevos said:


> Anthony Bourdain and the fat guy from the Travel Channel can suck it.



See, I kind of like Andrew Zimmern... he seems nice and is not condescending. Anthony Bourdain seems like a cocky turd. 

Bless his heart.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 21, 2007)

i thought this would be a funny to put in this topic... Being that I was born and raised a lacto vegetarian (dairy, but no meat or eggs) I frequently have had nightmares where people are forcing me to eat chicken. I would always wake up from the deam all grossed out and kinda scared  For some reason it's only chicken. I kind of wonder if it's because all weird meat "tastes like chicken" lol Weird huh?


----------



## Jane (Sep 21, 2007)

Esme said:


> See, I kind of like Andrew Zimmern... he seems nice and is not condescending. Anthony Bourdain seems like a cocky turd.
> 
> Bless his heart.



OMG!!! You just channeled my friend Keith, who we lost last November.

He told a national committee that you could say anything you wanted to about a person as long as you ended it with "Bless their heart."

Thank you for the cheek-kiss from Keith on that one.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 21, 2007)

The worst food I ever had? *Stewed Okra*Green, slimy, looks like something that would have little kids rolling in the aisles, and just TRY feeling that slime slip down your throat!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

OK I will not eat shellfish of any kind but raw oysters and clams are the grossest by far. I had raw oysters once down the Jersey shore fresh as fresh can be. I got so sick that night I wanted to die.

And don't get me started on how crabs and lobster are under water cockroaches...........


----------



## Red (Sep 22, 2007)

Green peppers, eauuch. I love all other kinds of peppers and chillies but green are evil. So is fennel.


----------



## Canonista (Sep 22, 2007)

Even the smell of green beans makes me gag.

I have never had good sushi, and I've been to good sushi restraunts.

Pickles on heated cow parts are worse than death.


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 22, 2007)

Heheh. By far, the absolute worse food I have ever eaten is-


Sea urchin ovary sushi.







It actually tastes worse than it sounds. And this is coming from a sushi-holic.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 22, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I have never had good sushi, and I've been to good sushi restraunts.



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsy (Sep 22, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Heheh. By far, the absolute worse food I have ever eaten is-
> 
> 
> Sea urchin ovary sushi.
> ...



Holy crap... what's with the fucked-up kiddie lookin' plate??????? I find that... disturbing... and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

I 've noticed that a lot of people in this thread don't like liver. Understandable. I hated it as a child, and we had it a lot because it's a relatively inexpensive meat.

Then one day, my sisters and I had our regular check-ups at the family doctor's office. The doctor determined that we were all anemic and gave each of us an iron shot. When my father found out about the iron shots he had to pay for (these were pre-HMO days), he decided that we had to have liver twice a week to make sure we were getting enough iron.

We sufferred in silence....

When I was a sophomore in high school, my mother went back to work. So the family rule became whoever came home first had to start cooking dinner. My dad worked second shift back then, and would pull something out of the freezer for our dinner before he left for work. The first time I got home first and saw a package of liver sitting on the counter defrosting, I knew I had to come up with some way to kill the taste.

So I smothered it in spagetti sauce - Liver Parmesean. Success!!!!!

Later on, my kid sister discovered that mushroom gravy did a good job of masking the liver taste.

When I was a junior in high school, my father switched over to day shift, so he was home for dinner every night. And for some unexplained reason, we stopped having liver for dinner as often as we had been having it......


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 22, 2007)

Greek pizza, for those of you not from New England it's pan baked pizza with a really nasty doughy/crusty/greasy crust. I really can't pin the texture but it's sort of like eating hardtack covered in sauce and cheese. 

The stuff is absolutely vile and as a result I tend to avoid places called "*TOWN NAME* House of Pizza" because they're clearly Greek places. But occasionally I'll fall into a trap pizza shop which from outward appearances seems like an Italian place or I'll end up hanging out with someone who actually enjoys the stuff and insists on ordering it for a party or whatever.


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 22, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Holy crap... what's with the fucked-up kiddie lookin' plate??????? I find that... disturbing... and I'm not sure why.



Heh. That's just Japanese marketing. Those are sushi-people. Want to sell something here? Great! Make it cute. Then people will want it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 22, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Greek pizza, for those of you not from New England it's pan baked pizza with a really nasty doughy/crusty/greasy crust. I really can't pin the texture but it's sort of like eating hardtack covered in sauce and cheese.



This comes as a shock. I've visited Greece a couple of times, and the Greek islands provided some of the best pizza I've ever eaten. Maybe the Greeks send bad pizza makers into exile over here.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 22, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Heh. That's just Japanese marketing. Those are sushi-people. Want to sell something here? Great! Make it cute. Then people will want it.



So... if I say... dressed myself up like a cutesy schoolgirl but was wielding a bloody axe and a maniacal grin, they'd still be clamouring for me?

New plans for world domination stirring inside my brain......


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 22, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Heh. That's just Japanese marketing. Those are sushi-people. Want to sell something here? Great! Make it cute. Then people will want it.



The Hello Kitty marketing mentality


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 22, 2007)

Lentil soup.... *gag* 

We used to have it a lot as kids..... *gag...again*

It looks like mud.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 22, 2007)

My girlfriend's mom's spaghetti. >_>


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 23, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Heheh. By far, the absolute worse food I have ever eaten is-
> 
> 
> Sea urchin ovary sushi.
> ...



I didn't know sea urchins even HAD ovaries. And why they would want to make sushi with them is completely beyond me. Oh well, learn something new every day...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm with Megan on this one in that I think being a vegetarian has saved me from the most disgusting of foods. But, I finally thought of something. I really find runny eggs disgusting. I know there are throngs of people who will tell me the best part is splitting open the yolk on a fried egg and sopping it up with their toast *shudder* 

I will only eat eggs two ways
-as an ingredient where it is baked or cooked in and is otherwise unrecognizable. In cake for instance. mmmm....cake
-scrambled till all runniness is gone. I don't even like omelets because the inside is usually still somewhat runny.


----------



## panhype (Sep 23, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This comes as a shock. I've visited Greece a couple of times, and the Greek islands provided some of the best pizza I've ever eaten. Maybe the Greeks send bad pizza makers into exile over here.


LOL I was wondering that too. I had a few pizzas in Greece as well and there was nothing peculiar about them. Some were good, some average, it just depended on the particular place. But i definitely remember a take-away place on Santorini which was open 20 hours a day (would never have expected delicious food there) and they clearly made one of the best pizzas i ever had. It was so good that i almost got addicted to it... oh well, i got. It became a routine to leave the bus from the beach and get me a slice of pizza there :eat2:


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 23, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> I didn't know sea urchins even HAD ovaries. And why they would want to make sushi with them is completely beyond me. Oh well, learn something new every day...



I don't think it's ovaries, I think this is uni, sea urchin roe (eggs)


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 24, 2007)

gypsy said:


> So... if I say... dressed myself up like a cutesy schoolgirl but was wielding a bloody axe and a maniacal grin, they'd still be clamouring for me?
> 
> New plans for world domination stirring inside my brain......




Probably. It sounds like a potential anime money-making machine to me!


----------



## tony_gosiker (Sep 24, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> I don't think it's ovaries, I think this is uni, sea urchin roe (eggs)



Well, apparently its both. Weird. 

"More popular in Japan is the roe (little eggs) harvested from the inside of sea urchins (uni), which also doubles as the animal's gonads."

-soyouwanna.com

This doesn't make me like it any more. *chill*


----------



## gypsy (Sep 24, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Well, apparently its both. Weird.
> 
> "More popular in Japan is the roe (little eggs) harvested from the inside of sea urchins (uni), which also doubles as the animal's gonads."
> 
> ...



I'm glad I didn't like it to begin with.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 24, 2007)

My Dad decided to experiment with food in the fridge. So he took some meatballs and wrapped them in bacon, and baked them. Yeah, I love each of these, but separate. I couldn't swallow it. I had to ask for a napkin to spit into. I think his feelings were momentarily hurt. But I'm sure he got over it. That was one of the worst things I have eaten recently.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 24, 2007)

For me, it would be asparagus, broccoli, and peas. I could never acquire a good taste of these vegetables. I like carrots, cucumbers, celery, lettuce, etc.

Other than that, I don't like food that's mixed more than it should... such as horribly-made casseroles or anything where too many vegetables are mixed or included. I know that salads have a bunch of vegetables, but that's what a typical salad has. I'm talking about tuna casserole with corn and peas mixed along with mayo, eggs, potatoes, etc.

If it's not on a typical restaurant menu, it's not a typical good meal. The problem is, my mom's always making these things. She made taco soup with corn in it. She made italian stew with corn in it. She made a bunch of stuff using a crockpot or whatever. Blah.

Whatever happened to good old fashioned meals such as spaghetti, lasagna, hamburgers, salads, mashed potatoes, tomato soup, etc?


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 24, 2007)

My dad was a chef so he did all the cooking in our house growing up, but occasionally for large family gatherings my mom would whip up her specialty, baked macaroni and cheese. Everyone else in the family raved about how great her dish was and how it was the best thing anyone had ever tasted. She made it one day for a regular dinner and I had it, and nearly puked on the dinner table.

Maybe it was because my six year old pallet couldn't comprehend a mac n' cheese made with ricotta and other cheeses that weren't neon orange. Or maybe the crust on it really threw me for a loop. But to this day I can't touch the stuff.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 24, 2007)

tony_gosiker said:


> Well, apparently its both. Weird.
> 
> "More popular in Japan is the roe (little eggs) harvested from the inside of sea urchins (uni), which also doubles as the animal's gonads."
> 
> ...



Yeah, true, animal gonads don't make my list of dinner items either. :blink:


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My Dad decided to experiment with food in the fridge. So he took some meatballs and wrapped them in bacon, and baked them. Yeah, I love each of these, but separate. I couldn't swallow it. I had to ask for a napkin to spit into. I think his feelings were momentarily hurt. But I'm sure he got over it. That was one of the worst things I have eaten recently.



oooooh so close a scenario to mine it's almost ca-raaazy. one of the very worst foods out there is the whole scallops-wrapped-in-bacon thing. love scallops (or did, please continue reading) ... love bacon ... together, nothing but hell.

i actually had it for the first time when i went on a recent trip to myrtle beach in august. it was the last night we were in town so we went to a fancy restaurant. it was so awful, i was put out for the night the minute we got back home (luckily i had packed all of my things earlier before we had left for dinner). when i woke up in the morning, everything was 10x worse. and on the 12-hour car ride home ... i got sick. TWICE.

perhaps it was just that specific place, but the whole experience was so nauseating that i can't even think of that food without gagging.

literally.

and so i'm done with this post. I'M DONE WITH IT. glass of water. stat.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2007)

Green jello with those little weird hard pieces of colored fruit and debris in it, elementary school.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, their version of "pizza" then (this was on Long Island in the early 1960s) was a crappy li'l English muffin with some tomato paste on it and a small, slightly warmed square of American cheese.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 25, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm with Megan on this one in that I think being a vegetarian has saved me from the most disgusting of foods. But, I finally thought of something. I really find runny eggs disgusting. I know there are throngs of people who will tell me the best part is splitting open the yolk on a fried egg and sopping it up with their toast *shudder*
> 
> I will only eat eggs two ways
> -as an ingredient where it is baked or cooked in and is otherwise unrecognizable. In cake for instance. mmmm....cake
> -scrambled till all runniness is gone. I don't even like omelets because the inside is usually still somewhat runny.




Oh, I SO SO SO agree! I can't even look at a fried egg with a runny yolk. When I was about 5 I got sick after eating fried eggs, which I loved. Now I can't stand them. When I was in college and worked in the cafeteria, I couldn't even serve them! Any kind of egg with a soft yolk is enough to gag a maggot. (There is a psychological term for this called "conditioned nausea", BTW) I boil eggs till the yolk is totally dry, and if it gets the green ring, then it's perfect for me! scrambled have to be dry and fluffy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Oh, I SO SO SO agree! I can't even look at a fried egg with a runny yolk. When I was about 5 I got sick after eating fried eggs, which I loved. Now I can't stand them. When I was in college and worked in the cafeteria, I couldn't even serve them! Any kind of egg with a soft yolk is enough to gag a maggot. (There is a psychological term for this called "conditioned nausea", BTW) I boil eggs till the yolk is totally dry, and if it gets the green ring, then it's perfect for me! scrambled have to be dry and fluffy.


 
I'm totally the opposite. The yoke has got to be runny.. Overeasy is the only way.. tho I tend to cut it all up, and mix it up with grits, douse them with tabasco, and scoop it up with a fork and wheat toast. :eat2: 

That green ring brings back horrid memories of Easter Sundays gone wrong.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm totally the opposite. The yoke has got to be runny.. Overeasy is the only way.. tho I tend to cut it all up, and mix it up with grits, douse them with tabasco, and scoop it up with a fork and wheat toast. :eat2:



I threw up in my mouth a little bit:shocked:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm totally the opposite. The yoke has got to be runny.. Overeasy is the only way.. tho I tend to cut it all up, and mix it up with grits, douse them with tabasco, and scoop it up with a fork and wheat toast. :eat2:
> 
> That green ring brings back horrid memories of Easter Sundays gone wrong.



Er... what fuzzy said. but I mash them with a fork, put salt and lots of pepper and eat it on toast. If I have hashbrowns though any yolk leftover on the plate gets mixed in. >.<

Sorry, PamelaLois. <3


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 26, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Er... what fuzzy said. but I mash them with a fork, put salt and lots of pepper and eat it on toast. If I have hashbrowns though any yolk leftover on the plate gets mixed in. >.<
> 
> Sorry, PamelaLois. <3



OMG I'm sick just thinking about that ICK ewwwww


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a runny yolk girl. When making fried eggs if I break the yolk when cracking the egg, it breaks my heart!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm a runny yolk girl. When making fried eggs if I break the yolk when cracking the egg, it breaks my heart!



When I break a yoke I add another egg to the pan and cook the broken one for the dog  I like them runny to dip my toast in.


----------



## Esme (Sep 26, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> When I break a yoke I add another egg to the pan and cook the broken one for the dog  I like them runny to dip my toast in.



HA! A woman after my own heart! My dog gets the broken eggs too... and two nights ago he got the chicken jerky I inadvertently made by leaving the chicken breasts in the oven for far too long.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 27, 2007)

Esme said:


> HA! A woman after my own heart! My dog gets the broken eggs too... and two nights ago he got the chicken jerky I inadvertently made by leaving the chicken breasts in the oven for far too long.



My dogs want to come to your house! lol

Give me runny eggs too. Grits or hashbrowns, toast too, but the very best thing? A buttered English muffin, with all the nooks and crannies to catch the egg. mmmm

ETA: Worst food ever - Roy Rogers. OMG horrific. As in, take it up to the counter and ask for my money back horrible.


----------



## StaBla (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello All,

I rarely eat White Castle, but after seeing the commercial over the summer, I had to try the White Castle Spicy Chicken Sandwich.

It had to the been the WORST food I have ever eaten! It was so spicy I nearly burned my throat and the chicken tasted (and looked) like cardboard. I actually THREW the sandwich out - and I hate throwing away food (especially that I paid for.) I was so turned off by this experience that I will never go to White Castle again!

Stacy


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

StaBla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I rarely eat White Castle, but after seeing the commercial over the summer, I had to try the White Castle Spicy Chicken Sandwich.
> 
> ...


I've always thought that White Castle should stick with making hamburgers and cheeseburgers. That's what they're famous for... nothing else.


----------



## panhype (Oct 3, 2007)

Worst food ever? Venison ragout  I will never forget that. I had moved from the southwest to central Germany (was starting with university) and wasn't aware of different eating standards - where i grew up this lumping together of ingredients, cooking them to death plus adding cornstarch and factory seasoning flavors is not common. Anyways.. first day at uni, so i went to the canteen. They had 3 options, i choose venison ragout... without having an idea what that might be ... it looked a bit suspicious, typical cornstarch stodge look (although back then i had no clear concept of that label) ... tried it and *WTF!!!!* It was unbelievably vicious !

The next day i went again to the canteen and had a similar experience (have forgotten what that was) ... so i realized that i had a problem now: the canteen got declared no-go zone. But i couldn't afford going to restaurants instead and didn't know 0.02 ct about cooking my own meals... and here starts another story lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Oh yeah, their version of "pizza" then (this was on Long Island in the early 1960s) was a crappy li'l English muffin with some tomato paste on it and a small, slightly warmed square of American cheese.



eewww! My mom and dad told me stories of how they couldn't eat pizza in St. Louis because they never used real cheese so it was this hard plasticky pile of "cheese" on top and sauce with no flavor. I'm really picky about my pizza and need good toppings and spicy sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm with Megan on this one in that I think being a vegetarian has saved me from the most disgusting of foods. But, I finally thought of something. I really find runny eggs disgusting. I know there are throngs of people who will tell me the best part is splitting open the yolk on a fried egg and sopping it up with their toast *shudder*
> 
> I will only eat eggs two ways
> -as an ingredient where it is baked or cooked in and is otherwise unrecognizable. In cake for instance. mmmm....cake
> -scrambled till all runniness is gone. I don't even like omelets because the inside is usually still somewhat runny.



We have been spared.. it is good  I once had a friend who loved the hot dogs we had for lunch until she found out that they were meatless. She went and threw up her lunch she was so grossed out. I totally didn't understand that at 8 years old.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

panhype said:


> Worst food ever? Venison ragout  I will never forget that. I had moved from the southwest to central Germany (was starting with university) and wasn't aware of different eating standards - where i grew up this lumping together of ingredients, cooking them to death plus adding cornstarch and factory seasoning flavors is not common. Anyways.. first day at uni, so i went to the canteen. They had 3 options, i choose venison ragout... without having an idea what that might be ... it looked a bit suspicious, typical cornstarch stodge look (although back then i had no clear concept of that label) ... tried it and *WTF!!!!* It was unbelievably vicious !
> 
> The next day i went again to the canteen and had a similar experience (have forgotten what that was) ... so i realized that i had a problem now: the canteen got declared no-go zone. But i couldn't afford going to restaurants instead and didn't know 0.02 ct about cooking my own meals... and here starts another story lol


If you're talking about deer meat... yum! Of course, it depends on how the deer was killed and how the meat is prepared. A friend of mine hunts deers from time to time. Years ago, he went hunting and failed to get anything... until on his way home, he hit one. So, he bagged it and took it home for food. Unfortunately, the deer was hit instead of shot... so the meat ended up being chewy and flavorless.


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 3, 2007)

when I was a kid my father made me eat pigs feet, GROSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Britannia (Oct 7, 2007)

Kalamari. I've smelled fresh squid being dissected, and simply cannot handle eating a fried version of it.

Shrimp & abalone. Fucking disgusting, in my book.

Galumpki (sp?) - beans & ground beef wrapped in sopping wet steamed cabbage. UCK.


----------



## Suze (Oct 8, 2007)

Fois gras....holy fuck!

Also...
I don't know the American word for these things, but i think they suck.
The first thing looks like a part of the female body!

Who would eat that?!? :batting: 

My parents would cook me all sorts of "adult food" when I was little. 
I don't even like lobster (sorry soverysoft!) 

View attachment 260px-Miesmuscheln-2.jpg


View attachment Kamskjell.jpg


----------



## Brandi (Oct 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Fois gras....holy fuck!
> 
> Also...
> I don't know the American word for these things, but i think they suck.
> ...



Mussels! They are very nice . I love all seafood lol


----------



## panhype (Oct 8, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> If you're talking about deer meat... yum! Of course, it depends on how the deer was killed and how the meat is prepared. A friend of mine hunts deers from time to time. Years ago, he went hunting and failed to get anything... until on his way home, he hit one. So, he bagged it and took it home for food. Unfortunately, the deer was hit instead of shot... so the meat ended up being chewy and flavorless.



It was the food of that particular canteen/cafeteria at the university in Marburg. Deer in general is fine for me. It's just not very common, at least for me.


----------



## vermillion (Oct 8, 2007)

manwich sloppy joe mix!
omg..so gross....



cererly...i find it amazing how someone looked at that and thought "im gunna eat that"


----------



## Suze (Oct 8, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Mussels! They are very nice . I love all seafood lol



Well...I like *some* seafood. I love shrimps .


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Fois gras....holy fuck!
> 
> Also...
> I don't know the American word for these things, but i think they suck.
> ...



Like Brandi said, that's a mussel on the left. And that's a scallop on the right. I like mussels and I LOVE scallops. But not raw. 

And I don't mind that you don't like lobster...that leaves more for me!


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> And I don't mind that you don't like lobster...that leaves more for me!



i didn't think of that, good point!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I'm sure I've had _worse_ food than this--any number of fast food joints that serve tasteless cardboard, or that diner that served me hasbrowns that were so soaked through with grease they were translucent--but the most memorable serving of food I've ever had was the halibut dinner at a restaurant that shall remain nameless (out of business now anyway). Halibut is known as a fish that gets a lot of parasitic worms, and this cut that was brought to me had several grey coiled little beauties burrowed right in the flesh when I cut in. The best part is, when I sent it back, the "chef" came out and told me I was putting him in an awkward position by refusing it, because his boss couldn't afford to throw out food. Nevermind the awkward position they had put _me_ in--I was living below the poverty line at that point and this dinner out was a very special "splurge" that I'd hoped would cheer me up after a year of eating macaroni.

I tell you, you gotta laugh. :blink:   Enough to turn anyone vegetarian, huh?


----------



## Jane (Oct 9, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Well, I'm sure I've had _worse_ food than this--any number of fast food joints that serve tasteless cardboard, or that diner that served me hasbrowns that were so soaked through with grease they were translucent--but the most memorable serving of food I've ever had was the halibut dinner at a restaurant that shall remain nameless (out of business now anyway). Halibut is known as a fish that gets a lot of parasitic worms, and this cut that was brought to me had several grey coiled little beauties burrowed right in the flesh when I cut in. The best part is, when I sent it back, the "chef" came out and told me I was putting him in an awkward position by refusing it, because his boss couldn't afford to throw out food. Nevermind the awkward position they had put _me_ in--I was living below the poverty line at that point and this dinner out was a very special "splurge" that I'd hoped would cheer me up after a year of eating macaroni.
> 
> I tell you, you gotta laugh. :blink:   Enough to turn anyone vegetarian, huh?



Did you advise him to go eat it then?

That is just disgusting.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I ordered out from a new place in town. They kept sending coupons and I finally caved. Big mistake. Hungry Howies is by far the worst pizza I have ever eaten.


----------



## Esme (Oct 9, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> A couple of weeks ago I ordered out from a new place in town. They kept sending coupons and I finally caved. Big mistake. Hungry Howies is by far the worst pizza I have ever eaten.



I hate HH pizza too. I used to work at a video store and the only food nearby was HH. The smell permeated the entire shopping strip. It was gross, and yet, I often had the food just because of the convenience factor. I'm not eating it ever again.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Hungry Howies is by far the worst pizza I have ever eaten.



Morbidly curious here... What's it taste like?

Also, where can one see (if possible) more pictures of your rad cat?


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

I have to add “lutefisk” (sorry, I don’t know the American word for this either, I don’t think it exists actually)
It’s a tasteless fish so people add honey (!) and bacon (!) among other things(syrup,cheese,mustard) to make it taste better. 
yuk. 

View attachment lutefisk.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 9, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Morbidly curious here... What's it taste like?
> 
> Also, where can one see (if possible) more pictures of your rad cat?


My Hungry Howie adventure:

I ordered "plain" crust because I read on the menu they can flavor the crust and I really dislike the fake butter smell and flavor. 

The pizza crust was rubbery and had a "funky" flavor to it. The toppings were greasy and just had a "stale" taste to them. I only had a few bites of the pizza and tossed it. The cheese bread was tolerable, so I ate that for dinner.

The cat in my avatar isn't mine, but I do have the full body picture of the cat you can see with this link http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h80/Cynorita/misc/killer-pussy-1.jpg

This cat appeals to me, I love the color. I am a sucker for animals that are "slate blue".


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> My Hungry Howie adventure:



I've been getting coupons from them, that's why I asked. Now I'll avoid.

I have two Russian blue cats. But that cat is really something. Its head is a perfect triangle.


----------



## runawayf1ve (Oct 10, 2007)

there were these "chorizo" quesodillas that i ordered. when the plate came the food was rancid! it smelled okay but when i took a bite out of that food... i wanted to throw up and die, to put it bluntly


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 10, 2007)

Spaghetti-O's and Beef a Roni

EWW


----------



## traveldude1961 (Oct 21, 2007)

goat cheese, bleck, agree with rowan anything with peppers.
One time at a trade show, i thought i was eating scallops wrapped in bacon, but then it turned out it was liver wrapped in bacon, litterally spit it across the room


----------



## bradlm (Oct 22, 2007)

POI..holy shit..I mean, I had to try it, but it tasted like paste. Who the fuck came up with that stuff....ick!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm with Megan on this one in that I think being a vegetarian has saved me from the most disgusting of foods.


 
I'm not so sure about that.

When I was 18, my father got on a "health food" kick. For a while, we bought a lot of food from the local Seventh Day Adventist church - they're vegetarians and had a small store in their church basement. Some of the stuff wasn't bad, but the meatless hot dogs in a can were inedible.

And then Dad bought a 50-pound bag of soybeans. And in an attempt to make something with them, he made a batch of stuffed peppers. That's green peppers, stuffed with soybeans - and nothing else. 

Shortly after that disaster, Dad went back to being a carnivore.....


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 31, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> eewww! My mom and dad told me stories of how they couldn't eat pizza in St. Louis because they never used real cheese so it was this hard plasticky pile of "cheese" on top and sauce with no flavor. I'm really picky about my pizza and need good toppings and spicy sauce.



St. Louis style pizza is easily one of the grossest things ever.

Velveeta (oh sorry, PROVEL) and ketchup on baked construction paper


----------



## Trisha (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know if they have an actual name, but one of the yuckiest things I think I've ever eaten are those bacon-wrapped soy sauce-soaked water chestnuts. The texture of the chestnuts were like I would imagine a boiled eyeball to be, and that turned me right the hell off.

Also had a revolting meal at a sports bar called Champp's ( I think it's a chain?). I ordered chicken noodle soup as a starter and it was SWEET which I didn't think was normal. My entree was fettuccine alfredo which was the color of mustard and tasted repulsive. Thank goodness we were there with a gift card and didn't have to spend our own money on it.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 2, 2007)

mine would definitely have to be oysters....EWW! and i like seafood but oysters is out of the question...i could not swallow that thing...just gross...lol!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2007)

Trisha said:


> I don't know if they have an actual name, but one of the yuckiest things I think I've ever eaten are those bacon-wrapped soy sauce-soaked water chestnuts. The texture of the chestnuts were like I would imagine a boiled eyeball to be, and that turned me right the hell off.



Are you sure it wasn't Rumaki? Rumaki is liver and waterchestnuts in soy sauce and brown sugar (or ginger), wrapped in bacon.

Maybe the eyeball texture was actually the liver?

I'm sure that doesn't make you like it any better. lol


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 3, 2007)

Mayonnaise, bottom line has got to be one the most vile concoctions ever.....


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2007)

bradlm said:


> POI..holy shit..I mean, I had to try it, but it tasted like paste. Who the fuck came up with that stuff....ick!!



LOL sounds like the sound you'd make hurling it out!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone ever have ptooey?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 3, 2007)

Ordinarily I love cornbread, but the batch that my best friend's mother made was definitely off. I suspect that it was years past the expiration date. I was so lucky that she left the room and my friend's dog Chumley, a Great Dane mix, was willing to take it off my hands.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> When I was 18, my father got on a "health food" kick. For a while, we bought a lot of food from the local Seventh Day Adventist church - they're vegetarians and had a small store in their church basement. Some of the stuff wasn't bad, but the meatless hot dogs in a can were inedible.
> 
> ...



I've seen the canned veggie dogs, but have never tried them. I don't like most things canned anyway, but those just seem way too close to Vienna sausages, bleh.

As for the 50lbs of soybeans, I don't know what on earth I would do with that much! Seems your dad didn't either


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, sooooo not trying to dis on my homeboy James because normally he makes awesome food. But the other day he asked if I wanted anything for breakfast. I said a cheese omlette sounds good. I asked if he knew how to make one and he said yes. Also knowing he likes to add little extras to food to experiment, I said Cheese only please. lol Well bless his heart for trying, he brought back to me a browned scrambled egg looking dish with bits of tomoatos and garlic in it. Couldn't taste the cheese either. I felt bad, because I couldn't eat it. He happily ate it himself though. But I made it my goal to teach him how to make a proper omlette the next day. Which he did extremely well at!  Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2007)

Woohoo! Omelette Skills! When will he graduate to crepes?


----------



## Trisha (Nov 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Rumaki? Rumaki is liver and waterchestnuts in soy sauce and brown sugar (or ginger), wrapped in bacon.
> 
> Maybe the eyeball texture was actually the liver?
> 
> I'm sure that doesn't make you like it any better. lol



Nah, it was just plain ol' water chestnuts. Had there been liver in them, they would have never crossed my lips! They were made by the wife of one of my bosses for the company picnic and I was told, "You HAVE to try these, they're SO good!" so being newly hired I took a few and was unpleasantly horrifed by them. This was four years ago and so far they haven't reappeared for any subsequent picnics, which is odd because everyone else really did seem to enjoy them.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 8, 2007)

Beets just make me gag. I don't know why but I just can not eat beets.

My grandmother once made me try a sip of borscht and I almost puked. Totally nasty.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 9, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lutefisk

Haven't read the whole thread but if no one has yet mentioned this gustatory travesty you are all a fortunate and blissfully ignorant lot. I would rather let a dyspeptic water buffalo fed on rancid compost crap in my mouth than allow myself to be in the same room with this Swedish swill!!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Esme said:


> This is sure to be a controversial post, but, I really dislike the green bean casserole soup mush with onion thingies on top. The smell, sight, texture and viscosity of it just squicks me right out.



I'm right there with you!! I hate green beans period - everyone keeps saying "Oh you haven't had the right kind" believe me I've had it made with real bacon......onions..........casseroles.......every which way I put it in my mouth and have to spit it out before I literally throw up. Peas are the same......the way they "pop".......grossssss!!!! I hate them!!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok so here are most things I hate 

Sweet Pickles or Pickle Relish (Dill is the only way to go)
Cucumbers
Cantaloupe (any melons)
Liver has been mentioned but no one mentioned LIVERWURST!! Spreadable liver - Gross!
ALL REAL ONIONS (exceptions are Dried Minced, Lipton onion dip, FUNYANS or ONION RINGS dipped in ketchup.)
Tomatoes (excluding Fried Green)
Beets, Turnips, Radishes
Any kinda peppers (green, yellow, red)
Water chestnuts
Jello w/ chunks - reminds me of vomit......

That Chopped Suey crap that comes in a can - my mom used to make it with rice served with those crispy noodles when I was little - hated it!

Any kind of canned meat or pasta including Spaghetti O's & Vienna Sausages EXCEPT SPAM - I can handle it when its fried crispy like Bacon mmmmmm.

My ex's mothers spaghetti - she used ketchup and sugar - wayyyyyyyy too much sugar to wear it was soooooo sweet and tasted NOTHING like spaghetti sauce. He LOVED it - it was disgusting!

A co-worker wanted me to stop & pick up a bag of White Castle burgers on my way into work (30 minute drive) and I had never tried one, but from the stench of nasty grease & friend onions that was making me gag in my car for a solid week after - I'd never be able to.

Ghoulash........just the word sounds like you threw up in your mouth. Another disgusting concoction of just gunk. When I hear Ghoulash I steer clear!

My mom is a health nut, I enjoy some things to her extent. She got me hooked on SoyMilk so I thought I'd try her other soy products. BIG mistake SOY dogs and SOY Cheese are AWFUL!!

I also was brave and tried veal parmesean at a upscale restaurant - I thought it would taste like beef, but the taste was soooo odd I couldn't eat more than just one bite. It was so gross and then I felt bad after finding out it was a baby calf.

I tried 4 cheese ziti from Olive Garden - it looked like vomit and tasted like it too. The ziti was mush and the 4 cheese sauce was pinkish orange with chunks of something green - I sent it back and had it taken off the bill.


----------

